# Sukenari AS vs Konosuke Madei Sumiiro SLD vs others?



## PeterL (Feb 21, 2021)

I've got a KnS wakui W#2 240mm gyuto I got second hand but didn't love the cutting feeling. It's subsequently been thinned a bit behind the edge but still doesn't feel that nice. It cuts well enough but I'm not crazy about it so I guess either I thin it a lot more and lose some convexity or leave it as is. I'm a home cook so wondering if heavy workhorse convex grind is really that necessary for me. I'm more tempted to get another 240mm gyuto to try out a different grind (likely something thinner) and/or steel instead. Tempted to try something with a higher HRC heat treat, what are the pros and cons of that?

Sukenari AS 240mm gyuto
Konosuke Madei Sumiiro SLD 240mm gyuto
Yoshikane nashiji SKD 240mm gyuto (was originally my grail knife before I bought the wakui, I couldn't afford a Yoshi at the time. Wonder if wish the Wakui now the Yoshi is less needed)
Shibata Kashima 240mm gyuto (I have a Kotetsu battleship which I really like so was curious about trying another laser)

I've also been tempted by the Gesshin ginga but it's out of stock and I will only be in the states to get a knife for the next month.

Thanks everyone. If you think there are any other fun knives I might be missing please share. In the 200-400 dollar range I guess. 

For context my current knives are: Anryu 150mm B#2 petty, 180mm Kurosaki karouchi nakiri, Kotetsu 195mm battleship, Miyabi artisan gyuto SG2 210mm, KnS wakui W#2 gyuto 240mm and some wusthofs.


----------

